# slow crop help needed



## mitch2006

i have baby apple sauce srtiels spice remedy
but im not sure which to do first
its been since last night baby #3 crop is not fully emptying 
i know its not room temp causing it to slow down 
formula temp is 104-105 f when fed
and only one baby is affected.... he is the one i had problems with yolk at hatching
and srtiels said he would be slow to grow almost like a minature cockatiel 
any suggestions
please help


----------



## mitch2006

has anyone used the spice remedy?
how did you mix it?in water or formula?
or both ways?
do you still feed formula too...
i thought you would mix a pinch in formula ..but how much formula versus spices for 1 chick serving?chick is 40.2 grams...
so would convertion be a pinch spice to 4cc/ml formula.


----------



## srtiels

Ok...if there is old food in the crop it has to be emptied (hold baby with head facing down and massage food out of the crop) out before any new food is put in the crop. Once the crop is empty you will want to do the Alka Selzter (AS) as in the link: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html Let the baby digest 1-2Cc id the AS water. Then feed a 1/2 of what you normally feed with a pinch of the spice mix added.


----------



## mitch2006

hold him with face facing floor while massaging out food?any pictures of this?
after he pukes (empties crop) then...
feed him 1-2 cc of the 1/2 alkaselser tablet to 4 oz water solution
then wait until empty crop and feed him 1/2 of his usual 4 cc meaning only 2cc(he is 2 weeks old)
but for how long 1/2 feeds and when do you stop spice remedy after 5-7 days max right?


----------



## mitch2006

is there also an alternative to the alkaselser?if you don't have or can't buy?
also another question exact hand feeding formula suggest mix applesauce with formula on side 
container is that really advised for slow crop as they say there?
is yes when you mix with formula are they saying to omit water for sauce or mix as usual
then mix half and half?what is your understanding on what they are writing there?
thanx sorry so many questions at once


----------



## srtiels

*is there also an alternative to the alkaselser*
---------------------------------------

Baking Soda.
-----------------------
I've tried the applesausce and was never pleased with it. If you do use it I guess it would be equal amounts of applesauce and water then mix in the forumla.


----------



## mitch2006

mitch2006 said:


> hold him with face facing floor while massaging out food?any pictures of this?
> after he pukes (empties crop) then...
> feed him 1-2 cc of the 1/2 alkaselser tablet to 4 oz water solution
> then wait until empty crop and feed him 1/2 of his usual 4 cc meaning only 2cc(he is 2 weeks old)
> but for how long 1/2 feeds and when do you stop spice remedy after 5-7 days max right?


srtiels any thoughts on these questions please
if you had to go with baking soda whats the mix amounts?
thanks


----------



## srtiels

*if you had to go with baking soda whats the mix amounts?*
-------------------------------

Go with 1 tsp. of baking soda dissolved in 4 oz. of warm water.

Yes...you would hold the bird head facing down, and massage/work from the base of the crop to help to push the food out of the crop and mouth. Have a Q-tip ready to wipe out any excess forumla in the mouth...if needed.

Do the half feeding until you get good crop emptying. Once you know the crop is emptying then you can go back to feeding the 10% of body weight. I'd use the spice mix for a week.


----------



## mitch2006

srtiels said:


> *if you had to go with baking soda whats the mix amounts?*
> -------------------------------
> 
> Go with 1 tsp. of baking soda dissolved in 4 oz. of warm water.
> 
> Yes...you would hold the bird head facing down, and massage/work from the base of the crop to help to push the food out of the crop and mouth. Have a Q-tip ready to wipe out any excess forumla in the mouth...if needed.
> 
> Do the half feeding until you get good crop emptying. Once you know the crop is emptying then you can go back to feeding the 10% of body weight. I'd use the spice mix for a week.


do you mean hold the baby upside down,,, kind of leaning far forward (not actually totally upside down though i know)?or in a standing position with head stretched out straight out to body but looking down then massage/work food out?
sorry don't mean to sound stupid but i wanna understand your instructions perfectly.


----------



## srtiels

I hold the baby over the sink, my hand wrapped around the shoulders and body with the head facing towards the sink. Not upside down like on it's back but upside down meaning the head is facing downward.


----------



## mitch2006

so more or less straight out from his body in a horizontal manner
he still hasn't fully emptied his crop..i tried applesauce mixed with spice remedy but it didn't work totally he still has food in the crop.
so i'm gonna try the baking soda and spice now after i get him to puke up food that was left in crop..if it works great
if not i'm gonna buy the alkaselser and do it that way if that works then 1/2 feeds until crop starts working properly
i will update with progress in about an hour or so
thanks Susanne will keep you updated


----------



## mitch2006

ive tried emptying crop but it keeps poping back down throat is this because im not pushing it up throat with enough pressure on crop/or base of crop im only using a little pressure 
should i use more?i dont want to hurt him
srtiels any suggestions plz
any pics of hand holding position while doing this procedure?
btw hubby is gone to pick up alkaselser now all i have to do is get this lil guy to puke easier said then done


----------



## srtiels

I don't have any pix.

OK...just a thought....is any of the formula coming out? if so, but it still feels like there is something in the crop this could be yeast building up on the inside wall of the crop thickening the skin.

If you do the AS or baking soda let the chick digest some of this first to help clear out the intestines of old or harmful food in the digestive track. The feed 1/2 the feeding with the yogurt ans **** mix mixed in.

Do you have any 'human' antibiotics on hand...specially Keflex in capsule form. I have found this antibiotic is great with babies having crop problems.


----------



## mitch2006

no formula came out i got it to come half way up his throat then he stood back up and down his throat it went again...boy it is easier said then done he is so squirmy.
he still has a feeding response when you touch his beak and is begging when clutchmates are crying for food.. i just gotta make him puke i know it.
how do you hold chick in your hand exactly ?
maybe that will help maybe my positioning is wrong
i've tried standing him on a towel with head tilted downwards and work food up 
but this way he pops back up & causes food to go back down

ive tried placing him in my palm with head tilting down with same results
any easier way to do this?
can you give alkaselser before to help make baby puke?
then do massage/work it out?
the contents are liquidy with no apparent hardening in there.
i also see some bubbles but assume this is from massaging crop so much
what do you think?
any extra suggestions
btw he has some black lines in his belly now as of this afternoon
is his crop shutting down 
kind of like roxy mention about one of her chicks had


----------



## srtiels

*can you give alka selser before to help make baby puke?
then do massage/work it out?
the contents are liquidy with no apparent hardening in there.
i also see some bubbles but assume this is from massaging crop so much*
--------------------------------------------------------

Yes, you can *carefully* feed 1-2cc of AS or water. This will thin down the crop contents some so that they are easier to massage out.

The bubbles you are seeing in the crop is because the food is oured and fermenting.

OK....the hand position. It is the same position as if you were holding the mouse of your computer....meaning your palm is over the back of the bird and your fingers wrapping around the body. Hold the bird will the head facing downwards....then push/lassage food up the neck/throat starting at the base of the crop.

If you are unsure how to empty the crop you might phone around to see if a breeder or a shop owner can show you how and empty the crop the first time. An experienced person may also have a tube to go into the crop and suck out the contents.


----------



## mitch2006

ok we got progress got 3/4 empty only maybe a 1/2 cc left in crop its a little bigger then pea size left 
will update when totally empty


----------



## mitch2006

its empty cropped
yay i did it again with your help!
ty Susanne
now what next alkaselser solution?1-2 cc of mixed solution then wait till next feed?


----------



## mitch2006

then go back to 1/2 feeds after 1 or 2 feeds ?or 1/2 feeds for 24hrs?
can you give alkaselser antacid and pain relief(asa)in it? we have no original formula at our pharmacy only that formula with asa in it?it has no flavor
and do you only give one dose of alkaseltzer solution then switch over to 1/2 feeds until when i got crop empty now
your article says crop returns to normal within 6-12hrs aprox. after crop is emptied and alkaseltzer solution mix is given


----------



## mitch2006

well not knowing about if i should or not give alkaseltzer with asa in it 
i gave baby baking soda mix and spice remedy
until i hear back from srtiels
hope i hear from her before next feed


----------



## mitch2006

its been 3 hrs since i gave baby baking soda mixture
but its only half gone out of crop i gave him 2cc of it how long do i have to wait or should crop be emptied again and given alkaseltzer solution instead this time
he begged for food about 10 minutes ago what should i do?
anyone have suggestions?


----------



## mitch2006

well just emptied crop again because(crop felt cold to touch because water in crop)room temp is 20c so its not problem
so i fed 105f alkaseltzer mix , 1.5 cc of it so as to not fill crop,its less then 1/2 filled.
we will see if crop goes down in a couple hours .hopefully it does
will update with results later


----------



## mitch2006

the crop didnt empty what should i do next?help us


----------



## mitch2006

baby 3 died at 215pm
here is a poem dedicated to all the babies/adults cockatiels lost...by Eric ?
If tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me;
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
While thinking of the many things,
We didn't get to say.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too;
But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name,
And took me by the hand,
And said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.
But as I turned to walk away,
A tear fell from my eye
For all my life, I'd always thought,
I didn't want to die.
I had so much to live for,
So much left yet to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you. I thought of all the yesterdays,The good ones and the bad,The thought of all the love we shared,And all the fun we had.If I could relive yesterday,Just even for a while,I'd say good-bye and kiss youAnd maybe see you smile.But then I fully realized,That this could never be,For emptiness and memories,Would take the place of me.And when I thought of worldly things,I might miss come tomorrow,I thought of you, and when I did,My heart was filled with sorrow.But when I walked through heaven's gates,I felt so much at home.When God looked down and smiled at me,From His great golden throne,He said, "This is eternity,And all I've promised you."Today your life on earth is past,But here life starts anew.I promise no tomorrow,But today will always last,And since each day's the same wayThere's no longing for the past.You have been so faithful,So trusting and so true.Though there were timesYou did some thingsYou knew you shouldn't do.But you have been forgivenAnd now at last you're free.So won't you come and take my handAnd share my life with me?So when tomorrow starts without me,Don't think we're far apart,For every time you think of me,I'm right here, in your heart.


----------



## lperry82

oh no im so sorry


----------



## srtiels

*the crop didnt empty what should i do next?help us*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

(((((HUGS))))...sorry you lost the little one.

OK...you did eveything right and what you did should've gotten the digestive tract/crop going again.

An *FYI*....for future reference. When the crop does not resolve itself there is one thing (*Must get supplies from a vet, and have them show you)* that will get movement in the intestinal tract....which is Sub-Q (subsutaneous) fluids


----------



## roxy culver

I'm so sorry, you tried everything you could do. RIP baby.:angel:


----------



## mitch2006

ty girls
just don't understand why it started?what could cause this to happen?
so many un answered questions
rip Hope
xoxo


----------



## mitch2006

ty srtiels for all your help trying to save this baby
the only good that came out of this is i now know how to empty crops
and some remedies to help solve some crop problems
thanx again you are the best


----------



## mitch2006

a poem written by Eric..?
in loving memory of my babies "Hope"who lost her fight..(how i miss her)
and "angel" who was dis and all you others who lost your lil ones too

If tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me;
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
While thinking of the many things,
We didn't get to say.
I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too;
But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name,
And took me by the hand,
And said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.
But as I turned to walk away,
A tear fell from my eye
For all my life, I'd always thought,
I didn't want to die.
I had so much to live for,
So much left yet to do,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you. I thought of all the yesterdays,The good ones and the bad,The thought of all the love we shared,And all the fun we had.If I could relive yesterday,Just even for a while,I'd say good-bye and kiss youAnd maybe see you smile.But then I fully realized,That this could never be,For emptiness and memories,Would take the place of me.And when I thought of worldly things,I might miss come tomorrow,I thought of you, and when I did,My heart was filled with sorrow.But when I walked through heaven's gates,I felt so much at home.When God looked down and smiled at me,From His great golden throne,He said, "This is eternity,And all I've promised you."Today your life on earth is past,But here life starts anew.I promise no tomorrow,But today will always last,And since each day's the same wayThere's no longing for the past.You have been so faithful,So trusting and so true.Though there were timesYou did some thingsYou knew you shouldn't do.But you have been forgivenAnd now at last you're free.So won't you come and take my handAnd share my life with me?So when tomorrow starts without me,Don't think we're far apart,For every time you think of me,I'm right here, in your heart.

i feel this poem helped comfort me i hope it helps you too....


----------



## bettyaustin2

mitch2006 said:


> i have baby apple sauce srtiels spice remedy
> but im not sure which to do first
> its been since last night baby #3 crop is not fully emptying
> i know its not room temp causing it to slow down
> formula temp is 104-105 f when fed
> and only one baby is affected.... he is the one i had problems with yolk at hatching
> and srtiels said he would be slow to grow almost like a minature cockatiel
> any suggestions
> please help


I have a 12 day old with the same problem. Does not empty totally at 3 hours with 3 ml of formula. I was told to water it down more. I did start to empty better but not at an exact 3 hours. From what I read he should be getting 4 ml but I know he won’t digest that in time for next feeding.


----------



## bettyaustin2

bettyaustin2 said:


> I have a 12 day old with the same problem. Does not empty totally at 3 hours with 3 ml of formula. I was told to water it down more. I did start to empty better but not at an exact 3 hours. From what I read he should be getting 4 ml but I know he won’t digest that in time for next feeding.


----------

